# We Got It!!!



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

It's loaded and ready to leave on its first trip this afternoon! WooHoo! She's a beauty! Everything ran very smoothly at General RV in Wayland. Lisa once again did an outstanding job, as did absolutely everyone! Al handled financing, though Steve helped out with questions I had on Al's day off. Paul did our demo and he was thorough, patient and pleasant. I am so impressed with the level of consideration and enthusiasm that has been afforded me with every contact and by every individual. I'd highly recommend General RV and I can't imagine that anyone will do a better job than Lisa DiPiazza! Thanks to Bruce and Kevin, who kept approving changes and making sure I was a happy customer and I most certainly am that! Thanks to all y'all Outbackers, who have been so supportive, answered my questions quickly and given so many fabulous tips. My hats off to all for a stupendous job!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Trails!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

nonny,

That's teriffic!
















Now that's the way it's supposed to be. I'm happy for you. Have a great weekend!

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great! Enjoy it now!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Another HAPPY Camper!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new outback and have a safe trip

Mike


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't actually get to go this weekend. My 2 sons are taking it to Manistee for a camping/tubing excursion in lieu of a Bachelor's Party for my youngest. 20+ guys in their mid-twenties to mid-thirties with my new baby. YIKES! I shudder to think. Needless to say, we laid out the throw rugs, etc., etc. I know they'll take good care of it and I'd rather they face the new TT blues. By the time I take it over Labor Day, all the bugs will be gone (I'm such an optimist)! Yeeha!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Bachelor party in your new Outback??? Are you mad?

Get security deposits!









Anyone out there have any "kegger mods?"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think his sons will have an idea for that mod next week


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

nonny,

Congratulations on your new Outback









I'm sure you will love it, and it was good to hear your delivery was so positive!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Make that HER sons!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats nonny and enjoy your new baby

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> Anyone out there have any "kegger mods?"
> [snapback]50463[/snapback]​


I think that had been discussed in the "Alternate usee for outside cook center" thread!!!!
















Find room for the keg and add the tap where the sink hose is!!!

Steve


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Congrats! Nonny

We also have a 23RS and the hubby is pretty good with the modifications so if you ever have any questions, just let us know and we'll try to help. The coolest mod was adding a door under the front queen bed for storage along with some others.

Have fun camping!!


----------



## bachala (Jul 14, 2005)

nonny said:


> It's loaded and ready to leave on its first trip this afternoon! WooHoo! She's a beauty! Everything ran very smoothly at General RV in Wayland. Lisa once again did an outstanding job, as did absolutely everyone! Al handled financing, though Steve helped out with questions I had on Al's day off. Paul did our demo and he was thorough, patient and pleasant. I am so impressed with the level of consideration and enthusiasm that has been afforded me with every contact and by every individual. I'd highly recommend General RV and I can't imagine that anyone will do a better job than Lisa DiPiazza! Thanks to Bruce and Kevin, who kept approving changes and making sure I was a happy customer and I most certainly am that! Thanks to all y'all Outbackers, who have been so supportive, answered my questions quickly and given so many fabulous tips. My hats off to all for a stupendous job!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Trails!
> [snapback]50439[/snapback]​


nonny :
Congragualtions!!!
We know the feeling, we picked up our 2006 28frls last Tuesday and had our first camp-out this weekend. We were to come home yesterday but decided to stay until Wednesday........... (just could not leave). Our dealer was great and that allways makes the experance soooooooooooo much better.

Good luck with the new Outback !!
Joe


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I think you will like your 23RS. Just back from spending 9 nights with two teenagers traveling 1500 miles - if we can do that comfortably it certainly speaks to the Outback features and comfort.

Welcome to the ranks of Outbackers!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the good wishes. My sons delivered my baby to my home yesterday afternoon in tiptop condition (oh, ye of little faith) and they had a great time. One of the rubber tie straps broke the first time the propane cover was removed (I knew that would happen when I first saw them), the 12 volt plug & cable hook-up cover pulled out with the plug and they discovered the end caps were missing on one set of blinds. I think those are the only problems we've noticed and I don't think that's bad. I'm curious as to whether anyone has had a problem with the 12 volt plug or figured out a replacement for those tie straps. I think I'm going to try camping in the Thumb (of MI, that is) over Labor Day since my 81 year-old mother lives there and really wants to go! I may notice more little problems than my sons did but, all in all, we're really happy. NOW, ABOUT THOSE GAS PRICES......


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Congrats on your new Outback !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

